# Hand-GPS an Humminbird



## ulf (24. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte mein Garmin Hand-Gerät an das Humminbrid 718 anschließen. Bei der Internet-Suche bin ich auf diese Anleitung gestoßen : http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/M_531324-1_D.pdf
Vieleich hilft die ja dem Einen oder Anderen auch weiter .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Theo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Super das Du dies hier reinstellst, wusst ich garnicht das ich ein HandGPS dort anschliessen kann, ich bin immer nur von der Festmontage ausgegangen.
Das 727 ist in meinem Besitz und das Lowrance H²O, hoffe das funzt.
Wo kann man das NMEA-COm Kabel erwerben?

thx Theo


----------



## Zipxxx (26. November 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Toll zu wissen. Auf Deutsch gibt es das wohl nicht oder?


----------



## ulf (28. November 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Hallo

@Theo: Ich habe mir das [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Humminbird AS HHGPS*[/FONT] mit offenen Enden und den passenden Stecker für mein Garmin 60 CSx bestellt. Das komplette Kabel habe ich hier auch noch nicht gefunden. Evtl. könnte das aber der Meister Schlageter auf Anfrage besorgen.

@Zipfel: Ich fürchte nein. Bisher sind alle Dokus zu Humminbird, die ich als pdf im Internet gefunden habe, in englisch. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## heu20 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

*Garmin EMap an HB 728*

 							 							 																 									Servus

Es ist vollbracht. Habe ein EMap an mein 728er angeschlossen. Das alles  ohne überirdisch teure Kabel oder komplizierte Lösungen. 
Habe das Kabel an das EMap gelötet. Dann einfach die Nadeln von 2  Reisszwecken an die anderen Enden gelötet. Alles auf Funktion getesten  und dann mit Heißkleber einen "Stecker" geformt. Die  Flugzeugsperrholzplatte nimmt das EMap auf. Die kleinere Schraube über  der eigentlichen Befestigungsschraube hält die Verdrehsicherung. Hält  alles sehr gut. Signal kommt sauber an und wurde vom 728er sofort  erkannt.

Wenn ich noch ein Etrex bei Ebay bekomme (gebraucht um 40€) habe ich  noch eine genauere Standortbestimmung. Das EMap war halt schon vorhanden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TL Jan


----------



## bennson (30. November 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

gute Lösung heu !


@ Theo es gibt weitere Threads über dieses Thema bei welchen ich auf alles genau eingegangen bin.


----------



## heu20 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Danke Bennson

Kann mal bitte jemand schauen, welche Pins des seriellen Steckers belegt sind und welcher Pin am Gerät dazu gehört?

Sehe einfach diese unverschämten Preise für die Kabel nicht ein. Möchte das Gerät updaten und mal schauen, was man bei dem 728er machen kann. Da es keinen Kartenslot hat wird man wohl keine Karte einspeichern können. Aber zumindest Wegpunkte via Google raussuchen und ins Gerät übertragen.

TL Jan


----------



## bennson (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Hilft dies ?

http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/AIS_Conn_Guide.pdf


----------



## heu20 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Nichts ganz. Muss wissen welcher Pin am Echolot mit welchem Pin am PC verbunden wird. Dann kann ich das Kabel selber bauen.

TL Jan


----------



## bennson (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Wo ist meine zweite Antwort hin ?

Keine Ahnung- egal dann muss ich wohl nochmal schreiben 

Falls ich Zeit finde messe ich die Kontakte durch und kann dir sagen, welcher Hummnbird-Kontakt zu welchen DB9 Kontakt gehört.


----------



## heu20 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Sers

Super!! Danke schon mal!

TL Jan


----------



## bennson (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Sooooo


----------



## ulf (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Hi bennson

Super, das Bild ist schon bei meinen gesammelten Hummin-Bird-Infos auf der Festplatte gelandet. Danke für deine Mühe :m.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## heu20 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Das nenn ich Service!! Super!! Vielen Dank dafür!!

TL Jan


----------



## Theo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hand-GPS an Humminbird*

Super, mal ne Beschreibung nach meinem Geschmack....#6


----------

